# Blue Snow



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Anybody ever seen Blue Snow? No seriously. We had about 6" a couple of weeks ago. Got Johnnie out and piled that **** up. When I got looking down into the crevasses of the snow it was a Pale Blue. Nope, I'm not pulling your leg. See if you can see it in the pics, sorry it was a cell phone pics. I think it has all to do with the chem trails in the skies. Oh thats right our Government wouldn't do that.......


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Must be good oxygen.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Snow is like that... up north where it is real cold, a lot of the snow looks blue from the air. Thick snow banks act like filters that absorb red light, making a crevasse or deep hole appear blue.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks PoGo. 
In 52 yrs, I had never seen this and I drove a truck all over this country. Of course, I wont go north and well we don't really stop and site see, either. It was a kewl phenomenon to see. 
Have a Great Day And a Happy New Year PoGo.


----------



## Sprockmonster (Feb 20, 2014)

I believe that its similar to the reason the sky is blue.... water droplets absorbing all colors except blue...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Click here >>>>Yellow Snow<<<<edro:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ha Ha! That's a good one Ken


----------

